# Small brush for cleaning rocks



## BarryH (7 Jan 2020)

Does anyone know what the brush is in this YT video? It looks to be about toothbrush size but also seems to be angled.


----------



## Keith GH (8 Jan 2020)

BarryH

Just heat the plastic up and bend it as required.

Keith


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Jan 2020)

A water proof electric toothbrush works well too.  We had an old one which I commandeered and it works a treat


----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2020)

Not the brush from the video
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-a-scape-toothbrush-broom.41547/

But still use it today..  And pimped it even more with snuggly fitting shrink tube


----------



## BarryH (8 Jan 2020)

That's a great little brush Zozo and even beter to hear it's still going strong.

I found the OXO Good Grips Deep Clean Brush Set on Amazon UK:


----------



## Siege (8 Jan 2020)

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-mini-abrasive-brush-set/p/0287953


----------



## BarryH (8 Jan 2020)

The Wilko ones look good and quite a bit cheaper than the Amazon ones Siege.


----------



## Siege (8 Jan 2020)

They are really good. You’ll find you’ll mainly use the silver metal ones on hardscape. They last about 6 months depending on how hard you scrub!

You’ll find them everywhere, fleabay, DIY shops etc if you haven’t got a wilko near you.


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2020)

nobody else find wire brushes overkill to clean rocks? I just use a very soft bodyshop exfoliating brush my OH got in a gift set a few years ago.....and just a normal toothbrush


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Jan 2020)

Amongst other things I use a Dog Toothbrush for tank cleaning.

https://canineconcepts.co.uk/product/dog-toothbrush/

Single one here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONG-DOU...395560?hash=item56a855fee8:g:DC8AAOSwMEtaV4Q~


----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2020)

Kalum said:


> nobody else find wire brushes overkill to clean rocks?



Not overkill, but it might be unsafe to think of a grinding stone to sharpen knives. That is what the rock will do, it aggressively polishes and grinds off the metal wires from the brush and leave residu on the rock. If the wires are simply iron nothing much will happen. If it contains brass (Copper/zinc) or other alloys it might not be a good idea.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Jan 2020)

The Dennerle Cleanator is stainless steel and works really well. It’s for cleaning the glass though.

https://dennerle.com/en/products/aquaristic/accessories/cleanator


----------



## Siege (8 Jan 2020)

Kalum said:


> nobody else find wire brushes overkill to clean rocks? I just use a very soft bodyshop exfoliating brush my OH got in a gift set a few years ago.....and just a normal toothbrush




https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_layout/detail03.html

You can even buy an ADA one if you want to be dead posh like!


----------



## BarryH (8 Jan 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Amongst other things I use a Dog Toothbrush for tank cleaning.
> 
> https://canineconcepts.co.uk/product/dog-toothbrush/
> 
> ...



They're quite long too and at that price well worth a try.


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2020)

Siege said:


> https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_layout/detail03.html
> 
> You can even buy an ADA one if you want to be dead posh like!



I noticed someone post that on Instagram the other day and have to admit it does look nice as with all ADA (Gucci) tools


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Jan 2020)

The problem with wire brushes and stainless steel products like the Dennerle Cleanator is that they inevitably leave bits of metal in your tank.
I've always found a toothbrush to be more than adequate, preferably someone else's...


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Jan 2020)

These are my cleanup tools. The Artists brushes are very handy at times, one has slightly harder hairs than the other.


----------



## Wookii (9 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> The problem with wire brushes and stainless steel products like the Dennerle Cleanator is that they inevitably leave bits of metal in your tank.
> I've always found a toothbrush to be more than adequate, preferably someone else's...



Your wife must be pleased about that!


----------



## BarryH (9 Jan 2020)

BarryH said:


> I found the OXO Good Grips Deep Clean Brush Set on Amazon UK:




Really impressed with the OXO Deep Clean Brushes, they arrived a short while ago. The bristles are quite firm and the grips are really comfortable. The smaller brush also has a shaped rubber tip that will be good for tight corners around the tank.


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2020)

I just use the washing up scrubbing brush and used them daily at maidenhead. The round headed ones worked best and very cheap from poundland or wilkos. And they don't shed bristles. 
Used to use a potato brush, but found it left bristles in the water.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

